# Adjusting stem height



## CoachMK21 (Jul 27, 2010)

I want to play around a bit with the stem height of my Z6. I currently have 1 spacer out and when I was fitted, the computer wanted 2 spacers out. So my question is this - is there anything I should be aware of when I lower the stem height? I'm thinking I will also need to move my seat forward a bit to accommadate the lower height. Is that correct? Or will the longer reach not be a big deal if it's comfortable? I realize there is not right answer, but I'm just looking for some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

CoachMK21 said:


> I want to play around a bit with the stem height of my Z6. I currently have 1 spacer out and when I was fitted, the computer wanted 2 spacers out. So my question is this - is there anything I should be aware of when I lower the stem height? I'm thinking I will also need to move my seat forward a bit to accommadate the lower height. Is that correct? Or will the longer reach not be a big deal if it's comfortable? I realize there is not right answer, but I'm just looking for some opinions. Thanks!


You should never move your saddle to accomodate handlebar comfort. Saddle position should be based on your pedal position and seat height, not stem/reach length.

For the Z-series it is likely if you remove a spacer you'll need to trim the fork shorter as well.

-SD


----------



## CoachMK21 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks SD. I do remember all that now when I was getting fitted. I didn't get the opportunity to adjust anything yesterday. Hopefully today.


----------

